# Project IAMEXTREME (SR-2 Build)



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 4, 2011)

Hello guys....my first buildlog here on TPU. Last build wasnt up to mark and had a lot of problems in it. So decided on scrapping it and getting on with a whole new build with much better and drool worthy specs. 

Heres a little shot of my last build. 







Now onto new stuff. Lets list down the specs first

Motherboard: EVGA SR-2
CPU: Intel Xeon E6545 x2 
Ram: 12GB G.Skill (still thinking on which one)
HDD: 1x 120GB SSD + 1x 256GB SSD Already own. Might add another 2 SSD's, still thinking on that too. 
GPU: Sparkle GTX 480 Tri SLi (already have these and dont wanna jump to 5 series. Will upgrade to 6 series when it launches)
PSU: Silverstone Tek 1000W + 800W
Casing: Little Devil V8 Inverted HPTX 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Watercooling Specs: Most of the stuff i already own from my previous builds, so just gonna list down stuff that i need to order. 

2 x EK HF CPU Blocks
1 x EK Coolstream 480 Radiator
1 x XSPC 360 Radiator
Tygon Tubing
Feser One Red Coolant
Bitspower Blood Red compression fittings (trying to get a hold of these directly from bitspower)

Build has been sponsored by the following manufacturers. Special thanks goes to them












Lets start with a couple of pics that i took of the hardware that has arrived. 

A couple of days ago, my motherboard and processors arrived. 




































The pair





Hooked this up quickly on air cooling to see if the board was DOA or not and if everything was running fine out of the box. Was glad to see that it did






All ok!











Awaiting the Silverstone Psu's to handle 3 x gtx 480's. Also finally took pics of accessories that came with the board. 
















got down to sleeving lately.....i wanted to see first if i should go with just orange black or throw a little grey in too. Here are the results...quick happy with this look ill be honest. 





















Bistpower Stuff arrived 
























































today the tubing arrived....finally found one in size which was orange coloured. Here are the amazing pics





















Thats it for now. thanks for watching. currently waiting for the case to arrive so i can start planning on how to put everything in together.


----------



## Lionheart (May 4, 2011)

WOW  Amazing hardware man all I can say iz MORE PLS


----------



## t_ski (May 4, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Komputronik (May 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 13, 2011)

small update...casing should arrive in a few days now....its been in the country for a day or two but i dont know where its been roaming around

Also thinking of making a external rad box to house 3x360 radiators to cool the gpu's. Something like how DD makes one.


----------



## gumpty (May 13, 2011)

Subbed.

Looks like an epic build is coming this way.


----------



## hbk123 (May 14, 2011)

Definate sub, looks like a great build, just wandering how did you get sponsered by Bitspower and Silverstone?


----------



## jarraramjad (May 14, 2011)

i hope i am not invading your personnel space but may i ask which country are u from?


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 21, 2011)

ok back here after a week with some good updates. First of all had a chat with bitspower and requested some more items which are now being sent over. Ill try to keep them as a surprise. But something else came in today and i must say FINALLY...so lets do the unboxing of the unboxed shall we?





























































Only problem that i encountered with the case as yet....or maybe it isnt a problem...the front HDD fan panel is a bit bent towards the inside...like some1 punched it. Can be fixed though so no biggie


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2011)

I saw those cases for sale on XS a while back.  Just one question though: what is that post by the rad mounts in the last picture?  Is that some kind of pump or res mount?


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

Subbed 

I love the look of your last build and this one looks like it's going to be friggin' awesome as well!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 22, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I saw those cases for sale on XS a while back.  Just one question though: what is that post by the rad mounts in the last picture?  Is that some kind of pump or res mount?



That is a psu holder bracket



theJesus said:


> Subbed
> 
> I love the look of your last build and this one looks like it's going to be friggin' awesome as well!



Thanks

installed the board for a quick overview on how to route the tubing and cables. I must say even after installing the board there is plenty of space present.


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

OMG that case is a monster!  Having the board in there really gives the image some scale.  What are the dimensions?


----------



## oily_17 (May 22, 2011)

theJesus said:


> OMG that case is a monster!  Having the board in there really gives the image some scale.  What are the dimensions?



* dimensions LxWxH is 650*220*720 with legs/stands
* 10 x expansion slots
* space for 5 x HDD's on anti vibration legs
* space for 8 x SSD's inside
* 4 x 5.25 slots
* space for PSU and watercooling in the bottom
* all screws for motherboard, DVD's, PCI cards....etc
* antivibration screws for HDD's
* 4 x ALU legs/stands with screws
* 2 illuminated switch for power on/off and restart with cables
* space on the bottom for 2 x 480mm or 2 x 360mm radiators with 2 x L holders (adjustable)
* on the top of the case, space for 480mm radiator (4 x 120mm)
* support for all motherboards
* support for EVGA SR2 motherboard
* support for 4 WAY SLI motherboards
* dual PSU support (optionally)

EDIT:Look forward to seeing the rest of this build


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

Wow that case really is a monster . . . support for 3x480mm rads without any modding 

Can't wait to see the rest of the build


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 22, 2011)

Whats that tiny little PSU you are using....  Oh its a 1500watt TT...  lol  that case is massive!!  I want one.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the appreciation guys....yes the case really is monstrous. You need some time just to get used to its size...anyways got done sleeving the 24 pin connector. This is how it looks.


----------



## oily_17 (May 22, 2011)

I like the orange better than the red, nice mix with the grey/black.

I thought my TJ07 was big untill I seen your two cases side by side.Keep up the good work.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 22, 2011)

It is a monster indeed.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 22, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I like the orange better than the red, nice mix with the grey/black.
> 
> I thought my TJ07 was big untill I seen your two cases side by side.Keep up the good work.



Actually,  a lot of people on other forums said that having red with orange would look a bit out of place, but what they didnt notice was that having 3 gpu's and then a sound card in pci slots would basically cover up the red that every one is seeing so much. Unfortunately the rams that i got are red too (gskill ripjaws) but theres nothing that i can do about them so they will have to be like they are. Plus when i will have orange tubing and orange coolant running through blocks, im sure red wont be noticeable that much. Atleast i hope it isnt.


----------



## oily_17 (May 22, 2011)

Yeah the GPU's should cover the red PCIe slots, so no worries there.

Any chance of painting the heatspreaders on the Ripjaws to match the orange ?


----------



## theJesus (May 22, 2011)

That sleeving looks really nice.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 22, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Yeah the GPU's should cover the red PCIe slots, so no worries there.
> 
> Any chance of painting the heatspreaders on the Ripjaws to match the orange ?



I wanted to do that for my last build but a lot of people suggested that painting heat spreaders would affect the heat dissipation of rams. Sounded risky so didnt try


----------



## oily_17 (May 22, 2011)

Never tried myself, but cant see it making a real big difference to temps with a good fan blowing on them.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 22, 2011)

true...rams should be here in a few days....will see what i can do.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 30, 2011)

update time.....ok didnt have enough time to take pics in detail so those will come later. here is a quick overwiew

The whole lot






MOAR Fittings!!!! Thanks to bitspower





EK backplates for triple GTX 480





Quick Disconnect fittings by Koolance





Silverstone Aero Slots (PCI-E slots since it wasnt provided with the casings)





EK Supreme HF Plexi-Nickel for the Xeons





The giant Swiftech pumps





Swiftech Pump mod Kit - these will transform the ugly looking pumps completely.





Bitspower RAD Grills - these will be used for the external radiator housing that overboost will be working on soon. (wait im coming to those cables too)





Third GTX 480's block - same as others





Mod-smart sleeved uv orange and black cables - Ok so these are basically extenders that i bought which will be connected, even though the sleeve quality is nice, its still not as top notch as MDPC (nothing beats it), and yes these will re sleeved with mdpc sleeving, the reason i got these specifically was because of orange connectors.





Silverstone 140mm fan filter (more coming soon)





Silverstone 120mm fan filter





BItspower UV-Orange o rings, these will replace those red o rings that you see on the fittings.





and finally, 5 litres of Feser1 Uv orange coolant





So there you have it, detailed pics will start coming in tomorrow when i get the time to take em. Thanks for watching


----------



## HUSKIE (May 30, 2011)

WTF.. YOu're rich.. IF IM GOING TO buy these things my mrs killing me..... HUHuhu.. btw nice stuff looking forward to see inside the case...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 30, 2011)

painting the ram heatsinks wont have any impact on thermals to be honest heatsinks for ram were originally setup to block electrical interference years ago they've just become flashy statements now

so go ahead and paint the heatsinks, it wont cause any real harm i mean hell you can paint a motherboard and it has no impact why not the heatsinks. in all honestly DDR3 dosent need heatsinks at all unless pushing insane voltages at ridiculous clock speeds and even then a fan blowing on them would be more effective then the heatsinks.


----------



## theJesus (May 30, 2011)

It's like christmas lol!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 30, 2011)

Christmas? I don't even think Jesus's Christmas has this much hardware swag!


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2011)

Wow, change the name of this to Project Money Dump!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (May 31, 2011)

haha thanks guys, 
ok detailed pics as promised. Lets begin

the tall and fat swiftech pump out of the box





after 2 mins it looked like this





pump top (will be running these in serial)





pumps assembled





of course these wires will be sleeved





Xeon Coolers




















The small pump top










The pci slot covers





The beautiful backplate for 480's





And now..bitspower fittings with new o-rings. How do they look compared to the red ones?




















Bitspower Rad Grill





Radiators will be coming in today so stay tuned


----------



## theJesus (May 31, 2011)

Nice!  Those pumps look super sexy now   Also, the orange looks way better than the red.  It stands out a lot more.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 2, 2011)

Heres something i tried yesterday.


----------



## Champ (Jun 2, 2011)

man what?!  Did I see two CPU sockets on that board?  I sorry, I'm a small town country boy and we don't see stuff like that round these parts.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2011)

Champ said:


> man what?!  Did I see two CPU sockets on that board?  I sorry, I'm a small town country boy and we don't see stuff like that round these parts.



Yes you did, it's an EVGA SR-2


----------



## Champ (Jun 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Yes you did, it's an EVGA SR-2



I just read up on it...quite the beast.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is some more stuff with carbon fiber






Really wanted to install the EK 400 Res like this but not enough clearance with the radiator in place
















More shots of block with coolant






Res looks so nice






Got done with one graphic card as well


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually don't like carbon fiber stickers, but that backplate is damn sharp!


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks danish. 

a shot i took this morning


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2011)

Gotta love UV orange. I always wanted some good orange dye, that stuff looks awesome! Like milk and OJ mixed together


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 5, 2011)

Got done with graphic cards yesterday. 











Today started doing some pre assembly of blocks and tubing and other things. Trying different things to see if they can be done or not.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a different arrangement i tried today. My obsession with installing the 400 Res in the case is making me try out different ways to make it possible. What do you guys think?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just curious, what dSLR/lens are you using.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 6, 2011)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> Here is a different arrangement i tried today. My obsession with installing the 400 Res in the case is making me try out different ways to make it possible. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AOdjU.jpg
> 
> ...



Excellent pictures.  Thank you.

I like the rad on top, but whatever works best is what's important.

Nice to have such an enormous case that gives you options.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks popcorn, i prefer the rad up top as well but as i said, i really want the 400 ek res to fit in the case instead of the external rad enclosure. And that is only possible if i move the rad in the lower section. 

Some pics i took today

Aquero 5 XT






Some random pics


----------



## mdnelson09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sub'ed. i cant wait to see this project when it is complete. To be honest, i really like your color theme on the first build. What was the end result that caused you to "scrap it"?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good.. But, I'm one not to hate.. 

Watch out on all the ek stuff

I hope the best for the build and can't wait to see the it all done.

More pictures


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 6, 2011)

ok so its time for a small update. I was out of country for 2 weeks and asked my friend to start getting on with the aesthetics of the build. A lot has been done but ill just show a teaser of the rams. 






Also got these from abroad. 
























































Time for some close up shots





















Thats it for now. Thanks for watching.


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

this should go to the Darkroom (photography thread) where it would shine... btw, I have that mouse and it is a pleasure of quality. But still found no (real world) use for the 2nd horizontal dial wheel...


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks erixx, i really had a thing for this mouse since i saw it.....just couldnt get my hands on it before. even now i have not been able to use it since build is under construction. hope this would be a fair replacement for the razer mamba


----------



## erixx (Jul 6, 2011)

btw, Cyborg drivers have been updated on cyborggaming.com


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 6, 2011)

Another Update, got the psu done and 9 of 18 fans that would go in the rad box. 










































Thats it for now. More to come later.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 6, 2011)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> Another Update, got the psu done and 9 of 18 fans that would go in the rad box.



Nice job on the PSU.  And  you must be a big fan of Xigmatek fans.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 7, 2011)

epic build so far.... love the work done to the fans... subed to see moar pics


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 10, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Nice job on the PSU.  And  you must be a big fan of Xigmatek fans.



haha i am actually yes



mATrIxLord said:


> epic build so far.... love the work done to the fans... subed to see moar pics



thanks


Got done with the pump and power button wires.











A very interesting update coming for you guys in a bit


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 10, 2011)

ok heres the update that i was talking about. This thing defines the whole build in my opinion. For me this is one of the best feature of the build

Since the top 480 rad was shifted in the lower compartment of the casing, that space was left empty and was looking very odd. I couldve filled it up with fans but then thats not what this build is all about. Came up with an idea to put up iamextreme logo on top. A week and a half later, a friend of mine helped me bring my idea to life and sends me this

I am literally in love with what he has created. So here we go.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope you don't run into hyper threading problems. 

I saw a similar build with same motherboard and CPU's and he could not run a lot of programs with hyper-threading on and had to turn it off to run programs. 

Very cool build though!

I am building something like your first project you show at the beginning. What kind of issues did you run into their on that build? You eluded to it at your opening. 

Maybe I can avoid them on my build. Thanks.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks kciaccio.....the only problem i ran into was installing the motherboard block. I managed to damage the vrm circuits which in turn fried my board eventually. Thats the reason i didnt water cool the sr-2. Im just not good with installing motherboard blocks i guess.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 10, 2011)

That looks friggin' sweet


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 12, 2011)

thats strange, the pictures with the logo box switched on didnt get attached. Anyways here are the pics of it switched on. 


























Yesterday the SLi connector got done. This is how it looks. 





















And the Synology Disk Station IAMEXTREME Edition


----------



## specks (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY EFFING SHIT, MAN!!!

Is this for gaming or what?


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 12, 2011)

haha yes mostly for gaming.


----------



## specks (Jul 13, 2011)

MOAR pics please


----------



## cupang (Jul 13, 2011)

total epic


----------



## theJesus (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the logo lit up.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 13, 2011)

Sub'd - great build and excellent pics


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 15, 2011)

all the mod work on the case got done (except some sleeving). here are some preliminary shots











Changed the PSU from all carbon Fiber to matt black and it looks better in my opinion






Also the rad box got finished. 











Internals





















Mounted the acquero on the rad box since there wasnt much in the case that needed to be controlled. 






Thats it for now. will start some cable routing now, see how to arrange cables in a neat manner which is really time consuming for me. But this time ill try to make it look as neat as possible.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 15, 2011)

Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 18, 2011)

leeved sata cables yesterday and installed them on the board to see how they look. Attached them with zip ties temporarily so they can take this shape. All four sata cables will be connected to the ssd hotswap drive in the 5.25 bay area.
















Also covered up the lower compartment to see how it would look when build is completed.






Switched on the logos to get a feel of how things would look














































Also the SSD's and hotswap bay drive arrived today. Pics later on


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2011)

What hotswap bay are you using?


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 18, 2011)

im using the thermaltake max 1542 ssd hotswap bay.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2011)

Let us know how that works for you.  I am using a Lian Li 4-in-1 bay (non-hotswap), and I'm not totally happy with it.  Many of the other ones I've looked at have reviews that say either the sleds are cheap/crappy or that they kill the drives!  I'm half-tempted to fabricate my own...


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 19, 2011)

will do...i just got it yesterday and quickly hooked it up to my office pc to see if it even works or not. 

Look what the mail man brought in today







































































Vertex 1 vs Vertex 2


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 19, 2011)

xxh1tm4nxx said:


> will do...i just got it yesterday and quickly hooked it up to my office pc to see if it even works or not.
> 
> Look what the mail man brought in today
> 
> ...



I so can't wait when you have your epic build complete


----------



## xxh1tm4nxx (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys the paint job is due on those red hinges. there has been a little setback though. One of the cable extenders that i got is not working. Board wont boot with it. So that needs to be replaced. Plus i got invited to BF3 Alpha so thats taking all my time these days


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

Words do not describe . . .


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## twicksisted (Aug 5, 2011)

looks very cool... gonna sound like a jet taking off though with all of those fans!!! 
Next build you should do a huge loop with huge of capacity for passive/silent cooling


----------

